# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Μετρητης χρονου καυστηρα...

## tomhel

Καλησπέρα...
Υπάρχει καποιο κύκλωμα μετρητή χρόνου που να μπορει να οδηγείτε απο ενα 'νεον' λαμπακι 220volt
Θελω να μετρήσω τον συνολικό χρονο που δουλευει ο καυστήρας του πετρελαίου το 24ωρο , γιατι με εχει πεθάνει στην κατανάλωση και θελω να διαπιστώσω , αν φταίει το πετρέλαιο ή η ρύθμιση του καυστήρα.
Η ιδεεα εχει ως εξής.
Στην προσοψη του καζανιου , υπαρχει εναν ¨νεον' λαμπακι ( ένδειξη λειτουργίας καυστηρα - θερμοκρασια νερου ) που αναβει οταν ξεκινα να δουλεύει ο καυστήρας  και σβήνει οταν ο καυστήρας σταματάει.
Εκει θα πρεπει να προσαρμοστεί ενα ρελε 220 που οσο ειναι ον , θα γραφει χρονο ενα ψηφιακό χρονόμετρο..( οταν γινει off σταματάει να γραφει το χρονόμετρο )
Εχετε τιποτα υπ'οψιν σας..??

----------


## tomka

Καλησπερα....

Απο ενα καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου μπορεις να αγορασεις εναν ωρομετρητη 220V και να τον συνδεσεις παραλληλα με το λαμπακι. Αν θελεις να τον μηδενιζεις παρε εναν που να χει και reset.

----------


## panayiotis1

Σωστα! Οπως επισης, (ειδικα αν δεν εχεις αυτονομίες), μπορεις αυτόν τον απλο μετρητη που σου ειπε ο tomka να τον συνδεσεις και στο λαμπακι του θερμοστατη μεσα στο σπιτι.

Παντως, μην περιμενεις να βγαλεις και ακρη για την καταναλωση με αυτο τον τροπο. Θερμιδομέτρηση χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## nveli

από τις ώρες λειτουργίας του καυστήρα, το μπεκ και την πίεση του μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε την κατανάλωση καυσίμου. Από την θερμιδομέτρηση του νερού πως μπορούμε να βρούμε πόσο καύσιμο καταναλώσαμε;

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ......Θελω να μετρήσω τον συνολικό χρονο που δουλευει ο καυστήρας του πετρελαίου το 24ωρο , γιατι με εχει πεθάνει στην κατανάλωση και θελω να διαπιστώσω , αν φταίει το πετρέλαιο ή η ρύθμιση του καυστήρα.....



 

Τα ίδια είχα και εγώ . 

Μετά από πολλές ώρες διαβάσματος , συζητήσεων με τεχνικούς , αγορά ότι βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί για τους υδραυλικούς έχω να πώ σαν ερασιτέχνης υδραυλικός 
χεχεχε  :Smile: 

Το να μετράς τον χρόνο που λειτουργεί ο καυστήρας για να δείς που πάει το καύσιμο δεν είναι σωστό . γιατί εξαρτάτε από τις εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες , το πόσο εύκολα αποβάλει την θερμοκρασία το διαμέρισμα , αν έχει αιθάλη μέσα ο λέβητας κ.λ.π. 

Αν θέλεις να δεις τι γίνεται με τον καυστήρα πρώτα δες αν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον καυστηριατζή που έχει μεράκι και φυσικά όργανα.. 

*Υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές για τον κάθε λέβητα με τη όρια λειτουργία που έχει και άλλες λειτουργικές πληροφορίες. Πάντα διαβάζουμε γνωρίζουμε και ενεργούμαι ανάλογα .*

α) θα μετρήσει την θερμοκρασία που έχουν τα καυσαέρια σου σε απόσταση περίπου 20 cm από την έξοδο καυσαερίων του καυστήρα - θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 
*Αν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από 250 C με νερά στα 60 C περίπου μπορείς να μειώσεις το μπεκ. Οσο μειώνεις το μπεκ πέφτει η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερών κάτω από 180 C έχουμαι το φαινόμενο υγροποίησης κοινός στάζει μέσα στον λέβητα η καμινάδα . 

β) Θα μετρήσει τα καυσαέρια σου ώστε να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη καύση του πετρελαίου 

γ) ένα καλό καθάρισμα του εσωτερικού του λέβητα . 1 mm πουρί αυξάνει περίπου 30 C τα καυσαέρια όσο καλύτερο καθαρισμό έχεις τόσο καλύτερη θέρμανση του νερού και οικονομία φυσικά εδώ πρέπει να έχουμε καλή καύση πετρελαίου για μην γεμίσει γρήγορα ο λέβητας με πουρί.. Ο καθαρισμός μπορεί να γίνει και παρπάνω από μία φορά ανάλογα με την πουρι που πιάνει ο λέβητας αλλά και την ποσότητα πετρελαίου που καίει .

δ) Αλλαγή κάθε χρόνου του Mpek στον καυστήρα , καθαρισμός φίλτρων του καυστήρα εσωτερικά , και εξωτερικά (δεξαμενή πετρελαίου ) έλεγχος τις γωνίας , τις ποσότητας και του σχήματος που ραντίζει το μπεκ . Συμφωνία του μπεκ με τις προδιαγραφές του καυστήρα .

ε) Εξαέρωση όλου του δικτύου καλοριφέρ , σώματα κ.λ.π. για να υπάρχει μεταφορά θερμοκρασίας σε όλα τα σώματα αν κάποια σώματα είναι κρύα και άλλα ζεστά …εδώ μπορεί να δείς και τον κυκλοφοριτή αλλά να μην τον μπλέξουμε τώρα …. 

Στ) Μονώσεις σε όλο το δίκτυο των σωλήνων , βάνες , κατανεμητές , λεβητοστάσιο , χοντρή σωλήνες στο λεβητοστάσιο , βάνες κ.λ.π. *Η μόνωση των σωληνώσεων είναι μία άμεση ανάγκη που αδιαφορούν πολλοί αλλά η οικονομία που γίνεται είναι τεράστια ….* 

 :Lol: 

Φιλικά 

Δημήτρης

----------


## panayiotis1

> από τις ώρες λειτουργίας του καυστήρα, το μπεκ και την πίεση του μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε την κατανάλωση καυσίμου. Από την θερμιδομέτρηση του νερού πως μπορούμε να βρούμε πόσο καύσιμο καταναλώσαμε;



Ο τomhel ξερει ποσο πετρελαιο καει και μαλιστα ειναι και πολυ. Αυτο που ζηταει βασικα δεν ειναι να μάθει την ποσοτητα που καει αλλα το αν ανταποκρινεται η ποσοτητα αυτη με την θερμοτητα που μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι του. Απο την θερμιδομετρηση , και με βαση την θερμογονο του πετρελαιου (10000κιλοθερμιδες) βρισκει ποσο θα επρεπε να εχει καψει. Ετσι μπορει να συγκρινει ποση από την ποσοτητα που καει μπαινει στο σπιτι του και πόση ζεσταινει τα πουλακια στην αυλή του. 

(Αν καταλαβα σωστα αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του Τομ. Αν ειναι διαφορετικο το σεναριο, επανερχομαστε)  :Smile:

----------


## tomhel

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καιω υπερβολικά πολυ καυσιμο , και θελω να καταλάβω ποιος απο τους 2 με δουλεύει..
Ο Καυστηρατζης , η ο Βενζινας... :Huh: 
Ο καυστηρατζης απο την μερια του λεει οτι τα εχει ρυθμίσει ολα σωστα , και θα επρεπε να έκαιγε τουλαχιστον το μισο καύσιμο απο οσο καίω τωρα . 
Το οτι καίω το διπλασιο μου λεει οτι φταιει το πετρέλαιο που δεν εχει ( λογο νοθειας ) την κατάλληλη θερμικη ικανότητα καύσης , οποτε ο καυστηρας για να παραγει την απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασία , καίει περισσότερη ωρα - οποτε περισσότερο καυσιμο.
Επισεις η υπερβολικη βρωμιά ( μουτζουρα ) που μαζεψε ο καυστηρας σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα , λεει , οτι δείχνει την νοθεια στο καυσιμο ( καμμενα λαδια και νερο )

Ο δε βενζινας μου λεει οτι το καύσιμο του ειναι τελειο , και τα ριχνει στον καυστηρατζη που δεν εχει λεει , ρυθμίσει τον καυστήρα καλα..
Η μουτΖουρα και η μεγαλη κατανάλωση ( κατα τον βενζινα ) οφείλετε στο οτι δεν εχει πετύχει ο καυστιρατζης την μιξη αερα-καυσιμου σωστα

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΙΑΣΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΥΤΟ... :Cursing: 

Δεδομένου οτι ο καυστήρας μου εχει κατανάλωση απο 2-6 κιλα disel/h ( 2,3 ~ 7,2 lt) θελω να μετρήσω ποση ωρα δουλευει στις 24 ωρες , ετσι ωστε να καταλαβω απο που προερχετε η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση
Για να το κανω πιο λιανα , ο καυστηρατζης μου ειπε οτι η λειτουργία του καυστηρα μου σε μια κρυα σχετικα μερα , ειναι 5,5 lt / h και μεγιστη διάρκεια συνεχούς καύσης ειναι 5 ωρες 
Αυτο μας κανει 27 με 28 λιτρα το 24ωρο το πολυ , δηλαδη Σε ΑΚΡΕΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ( σε πολυ κρυο , συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του )
Αν λοιπον ο καυστηρας μου δουλεύει οντως 5 ωρες , τοτε δεν καιει 5,5 λιτρα αλλα σχεδον το διπλασιο οποτε ο καυστηρατζης μαλλον εχει κανει λαθος ρύθμιση γιατι δεν καιει 5,5 αλλα σχεδον παει στα 8 με 9 lt..
Aν ο καυστήρας δουλευει περισσότερο χρονο απο 5-5,5 ωρες ( για να δικαιολογήσει την κατανάλωση θα πρεπει να καιει 5 λιτρα για 8 ωρες ) ,  το καυσιμο ειναι μαλλον μουφα .
Πρόβλημα ειναι , οτι και στους 2 εχω εμπιστοσύνη..
Ο καυστηρατζης φενετε οτι ειναι καλος ( λεπτολόγος στο καθαρισμα , με τα οργανα του κ.τ.λ )...ααα... η θερμοκρασια καυσαεριου ειναι στου 150 , αν αυτο σας λεει κατι..
Αλλα και ο βενζινας ειναι εμπιστοσύνης , δεν πιστεύω να κανει νοθείες..


Μπορει να μην συμβαινει τιποτα απο τα 2 πιο πανω , αλλα το σπιτι ( ειναι με ταρατσα χωρις μόνωση ) να εχει τρομερές απώλειες .
Σε γενικες γραμμες καιω αρκετο diesel καθε χειμωνα , αλλα φετος με μικρο παιδι στο σπιτι και το καλοριφερ να καει 24/24 , το πετρελαιο με εχει φερει στα ορια τησ χρεοκοπίας... :Lol: 
Οπως και να εχει πρεπει αμεσα να καταλαβω τι μου γινετε , γιατι απο του χρονου με το πετρελαιο στα 1,30 με βλεπω να βαραω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο...

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καιω υπερβολικά πολυ καυσιμο , και θελω να καταλάβω ποιος απο τους 2 με δουλεύει..
> Ο Καυστηρατζης , η ο Βενζινας...
> Ο καυστηρατζης απο την μερια του λεει οτι τα εχει ρυθμίσει ολα σωστα , και θα επρεπε να έκαιγε τουλαχιστον το μισο καύσιμο απο οσο καίω τωρα . ?????
> Το οτι καίω το διπλασιο μου λεει οτι φταιει το πετρέλαιο που δεν εχει ( λογο νοθειας ) την κατάλληλη θερμικη ικανότητα καύσης , οποτε ο καυστηρας για να παραγει την απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασία , καίει περισσότερη ωρα - οποτε περισσότερο καυσιμο.
> 
> Κατα την δικιά μου άποψη αν είναι νοθευμένο δεν θα μπορούσε να μετρήση και να ρυθμίσει τον καυστήρα . Αρα αφού τον ρύθμισε δεν είναι νοθευμένο το πετρέλαιο !!! . Επίσης ο πετρελαίας σου έδωσε και σε άλλα σπίτια πετρέλαιο κ.λ.π. θα υπήρχε ανάλογο πρόβλημα και σε άλλα σπίτια ......
> 
> Επισεις η υπερβολικη βρωμιά ( μουτζουρα ) που μαζεψε ο καυστηρας σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα , λεει , οτι δείχνει την νοθεια στο καυσιμο ( καμμενα λαδια και νερο )
> 
> ...



Καυστηριατζήδες υπάρχουν και άλλοι ....

----------


## panayiotis1

malista... Loipon. Δεδομενα που δεν εχουμε: 1)ειναι νεα κατοικια και δεν εχεις μετρο συγκρισης με αλλες χρονιες?  2) Ειναι παλια κατοικια αλλα νεο καλοριφερ??? 

Παμε με αυτα που εχουμε.: 1) οι 150 C στα καυσαερια ειναι καλα, μεχρι και σε σημειο που μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι και χαμηλα. Δηλαδη ο καυστηρατζης σου σου τον εχει ρυθμισει οριακα προς τη μερια του να μην χανεις καθολου θερμοτητα. (Θα επρεπε να εχεις δηλαδη 160 - 220 για ενα συμβατικο λεβητα). Αρα εισαι καλα απο εκει.




> Επισεις η υπερβολικη βρωμιά ( μουτζουρα ) που μαζεψε ο καυστηρας σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα



 2) Προβλημα αυτο! Πρεπει, μετα την ρυθμιση του καυστηρατζη, η φωτια απο το ματακι του λεβητα να φαινεται καθαρη και να φωτιζει το εσωτερικο του λεβητα χωρισ να κιτρινιζει. (αλλιως της λειπει αερας). Επισης, πισω στο σπιραλ αλουμινιου (καμιναδα) πρεπει , ενω δουλευει ο καυστηρας να μπορεις να αναπνεεις χωρις να δακρυζουν τα ματια σου και χωρις να βγαζει μουτζουρα καθολου. Πρεπει να βλεπεις μονο καθαρο ζεστο αερα μεσα απο το σπιραλουμινιου. 
Δεν εχω πολυ χρονο, τελευταιο θα σου πω, πηγαινε αγορασε 5 λιτρα πετρελαιο απο κανα δυο διαφορετικους και βαλε τον καυστηρατζη να ρυθμιζει καυστηρα . Γρηγορος και αποτελεσματικος τροπος για να καταλαβεις διαφορες αμεσως.

Και φυσικα, πριιν απο ολα, θεωρουμε οτι ξερουμε της απωλειες του σπιτιου και ειναι σιγουρο οτι περιμενεις διαφορετικη καταναλωση και δεν την εχεις.


Σημ. :frown: Στο # 3 εχω κανει λαθος, η σωστη συνδεση ειναι στο μοτερ του καυστηρα να μετρας )

----------


## stom

Αφου το χεις βρει τι φταιει... τα λες και μονος σου.
24ωρη λειτουργια και αμονωτη ταρατσα.
(απο κουφωματα πως παμε?)
Ψαξε την περιπτωση αν σε καλυπτει το εξοικονομω κατοικον και μονωσε την ταρατσα. Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα να ζεσταινεις τον αερα

----------


## ikaros1978

προσεξτε με τωρα πατεντα!!Χωρίς τίτλο.png
 παιρνεις 4-5-6 ανεμιστηρακια απο τα κλασσικα ανεμιστηρακια υπολογιστη (8mm) κατα βαζουμε το ενα διπλα στο αλλο φτιαχνοντας μιε συστοιχεια απο ανεμιστηρακια τοσο μηκος οσο και το μηκος ενος σωματος καλοριφερ.εγω ας πουμε εβαλα 6.παραλληλα ολα αυτα τα τροφοδοτησα σε ενα switching 12volt και σε σειρα εναν θερμοστατη 40 C (N.O) που τον κολησα πανω στο καλοριφερ ωστε να δουλευουν τα ανεμιστηρακια μονο οταν το καλοριφερ ειναι ζεστο. και την συστοιχια αυτην την εβαλα κατω απο το καλοριφερ επιτυγχανοντας την ροη αερα απο κατω μεσα απο το καλοριφερ και πανω.με λιγα λογια ενα αεροθερμο σωμα καλοριφερ.Το κερδος? στα συμβατικα καλοριφερ το νερο (τυχαια νουμερα θα πω) μπαινει στην εισοδο 80 βαθμους και βγαινει 60.με αυτο το συστημα μπαινει 80 βαθμουν και βγαινει 40.αυτη η διαφορα λοιπον των 20 βαθμων ( που και 15 να ειναι η και 10) ειναι κερδισμενη ενεργεια στην ατμοσφαιρα του δωματιου!και ετσι το νερο επιστρεφει στον λεβητα για αναθερμανση πιο κρυο απ οτι πριν.και  αν το κανεις σε ολο το σπιτι? εχεις με προχειρους υπολογισμους πανω απο 20% οικονομια .

----------


## savnik

> το νερο επιστρεφει στον λεβητα για αναθερμανση πιο κρυο απ οτι πριν.και  αν το κανεις σε ολο το σπιτι? εχεις με προχειρους υπολογισμους πανω απο 20% οικονομια .



Ναι , αλλά ο λέβητας θα δουλευει πιο πολύ ώρα , άρα περισσότερο καύσιμο.

----------


## stom

1. Σε πολυκατοικιες/κοινοχρηστες θερμανσεις αυτο ειναι παρανομο (εκτος αν υπαρχουν ατομικοι θερμιδομετρητες)
2. Το σπιτι ζεσταινεται γρηγοροτερα, αλλα οικονομια 20% δεν υπαρχει. Κλοπη , ισως.

----------


## ikaros1978

συγνωμη ..δεν ειπα να το κανεις εσυ και οχι οι αλλοι....μιλησα καθαρα για τροπο εξοικονομισης ενεργειας.οχι να παταμε στην τσεπη των αλλων....φιλε stom ηταν απλα μια πατεντα και οχι εργαλειο κλοπης.και με ολο τον σεβασμο ειναι πορισμα μελετης πανεπιστημιου αυτο που μολις περιεγραψα..οχι δικια μου επινοηση.απλα οι φοιτητες που το εκαναν μου ειχαν πει το ακριβες ποσοστο αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι..εκει γυρω ηταν παντως..15 με 25 %

----------


## tomhel

Aς συνοψίσουμε..
Το σπιτι ειναι χωρις μονωση αλλα καινούργια κατασκευή ( ηταν γιαπι για πολλα χρονια , αλλα το τελειωσα εγω απο τα τουβλα και μετα ) 5 ετων
Εχει κουφώματα αλουμινίου με διπλα τζαμια ( οχι θερμοδιακοπτομενα ) αλλα μεγαλο πρόβλημα θερμομόνωσης στη ταρατσα ( πολυ ζεστη το καλοκαίρι )
Εχει γινει μονωση στην ταρατσα ( σαντουιτς 3 υλικων - 3 στωσεων με τελείωμα ασπρο μονωτικό , αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα )
Η τοποθετηση του καλοριφερ ( σωληνες ) ειναι επιδαπεδια και εν αγνοια μου τοτε , εχουν περαστεί πλαστικοι σωληνες ΧΩΡΙΣ μονωση ( το μονωτικό σφουγγαράκι ) και γιαυτο δεν ξερω εαν εχω απωλειες και απο εκει
Το καλοριφερ οταν δουλευει ζεσταίνει τον χωρο σχετικά γρηγορα , αλλα η ζεστη δεν 'κραταει'...
Σε αυτο φταει το σπιτι , το ξερω
Εκεινο ομως που με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ προς το παρων ειναι η λειτουργία του καλοριφερ..
Θα παω να παρω ενα χρονομετρο , για να δω τι παιζει με την καταναλωση του καυστήρα , και εαν διαπιστωσω οτι δεν εχει να κανει αυτο με την μεγαλη καταναλωση , θα ψαχτω για μονωση .
Νομιζω πως η πιο καλη λυση ειναι η εσωτερική μονωση του ταβανιου μου με ψευδοροφη γυψοσανιδας και πετροβαμβακα η dow....

ikaros , ωραια ιδεα..!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

ναι καλυτερα δες πρωτα  με τον καυστηρα τι παιζει και μετα μπαινεις σε εργα εντος σπιτιου.αν και η προταση κλειδι ειναι που ειπες ειναι οτι ζεσταινεται γρηγορα αλλα δεν κραταει!!!  αρα το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο.θα δειξει.καλη διερευνηση να χεις

----------


## stom

Η πατεντα ειναι πολυ παλια, λεγεται fan coils. Δεν προκυπτει απο πουθενα οτι κανει 15-25% οικονομια. Επιμενω.
Το καλοριφερ δεν φαινεται να χει προβλημα, οπως λες , η ζεστη δεν κραταει.
Θα κανεις καλυτερη δουλεια αν μονωσεις σωστα την ταρατσα. Και σωστη μονωση λιγοτερη απο 15 ποντους δεν. Γινεται ομως, και εχει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
Ελπιζω και οι τοιχοι να εχουν τουλαχιστον υαλοβαμβακα αναμεσα....

----------


## panayiotis1

xiixixiixi, αν κανεις αυτο που λεει ο ικαρος (fan coil στην ουσια) , ο καυστηρας θα δουλευει 25 ωρες το 24ωρο!!!  (Ψαξου να κρατησεις τη θερμοτητα ΜΕΣΑ στο σπιτι).

----------


## JOUN

..........

----------


## JOUN

> προσεξτε με τωρα πατεντα!!Χωρίς τίτλο.png
>  παιρνεις 4-5-6 ανεμιστηρακια απο τα κλασσικα ανεμιστηρακια υπολογιστη (8mm) κατα βαζουμε το ενα διπλα στο αλλο φτιαχνοντας μιε συστοιχεια απο ανεμιστηρακια τοσο μηκος οσο και το μηκος ενος σωματος καλοριφερ.εγω ας πουμε εβαλα 6.παραλληλα ολα αυτα τα τροφοδοτησα σε ενα switching 12volt και σε σειρα εναν θερμοστατη 40 C (N.O) που τον κολησα πανω στο καλοριφερ ωστε να δουλευουν τα ανεμιστηρακια μονο οταν το καλοριφερ ειναι ζεστο. και την συστοιχια αυτην την εβαλα κατω απο το καλοριφερ επιτυγχανοντας την ροη αερα απο κατω μεσα απο το καλοριφερ και πανω.με λιγα λογια ενα αεροθερμο σωμα καλοριφερ.Το κερδος? στα συμβατικα καλοριφερ το νερο (τυχαια νουμερα θα πω) μπαινει στην εισοδο 80 βαθμους και βγαινει 60.με αυτο το συστημα μπαινει 80 βαθμουν και βγαινει 40.αυτη η διαφορα λοιπον των 20 βαθμων ( που και 15 να ειναι η και 10) ειναι κερδισμενη ενεργεια στην ατμοσφαιρα του δωματιου!και ετσι το νερο επιστρεφει στον λεβητα για αναθερμανση πιο κρυο απ οτι πριν.και  αν το κανεις σε ολο το σπιτι? εχεις με προχειρους υπολογισμους πανω απο 20% οικονομια .



Το μονο που κερδιζεις ετσι ειναι οτι θερμαινεις το σπιτι πιο γρηγορα,αλλα το προβλημα του φιλου δεν ειναι αυτο.

----------


## ^Active^

> Το μονο που κερδιζεις ετσι ειναι οτι θερμαινεις το σπιτι πιο γρηγορα,αλλα το προβλημα του φιλου δεν ειναι αυτο.



Ξεχνατε μια παραμετρο στο θεμα αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος . Αν ειναι αυτονομη θερμανση και εχει θερμοστατη με την πατεντα αυτη οσο πιο γρηγορα ζεστανεις το δωματιο τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα κλεισει ο θερμοστατης τον καυστηρα , βεβαια μετα εχεις καταναλωση και σε ρευμα οποτε πια οικονομια? Αν ομως ειναι σε κεντρικη εγκατασταση τοτε ειναι οντως σαν να κλεβεις οπως ειπαν και οι φιλοι πιο πανω γιατι ετσι ο καυστηρας δουλευει διπλα .

----------


## stom

Η εγκατασταση ειναι ατομικη. Γενικοτερα δεν ειναι ΣΑΝ να κλεβεις. Ειναι κανονικη κλοπή. Η καταναλωση σε ρευμα για τους ανεμιστηρες ειναι αστεια.

----------


## -nikos-

> Aς συνοψίσουμε..
> Το σπιτι ειναι χωρις μονωση αλλα καινούργια κατασκευή ( ηταν γιαπι για πολλα χρονια , αλλα το τελειωσα εγω απο τα τουβλα και μετα ) 5 ετων
> Εχει κουφώματα αλουμινίου με διπλα τζαμια ( οχι θερμοδιακοπτομενα ) αλλα μεγαλο πρόβλημα θερμομόνωσης στη ταρατσα ( πολυ ζεστη το καλοκαίρι )
> Εχει γινει μονωση στην ταρατσα ( σαντουιτς 3 υλικων - 3 στωσεων με τελείωμα ασπρο μονωτικό , αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα )
> Η τοποθετηση του καλοριφερ ( σωληνες ) ειναι επιδαπεδια και εν αγνοια μου τοτε , εχουν περαστεί πλαστικοι σωληνες ΧΩΡΙΣ μονωση ( το μονωτικό σφουγγαράκι ) και γιαυτο δεν ξερω εαν εχω απωλειες και απο εκει
> Το καλοριφερ οταν δουλευει ζεσταίνει τον χωρο σχετικά γρηγορα , αλλα η ζεστη δεν 'κραταει'...
> Σε αυτο φταει το σπιτι , το ξερω
> Εκεινο ομως που με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ προς το παρων ειναι η λειτουργία του καλοριφερ..
> Θα παω να παρω ενα χρονομετρο , για να δω τι παιζει με την καταναλωση του καυστήρα , και εαν διαπιστωσω οτι δεν εχει να κανει αυτο με την μεγαλη καταναλωση , θα ψαχτω για μονωση .
> ...



πετροβαμβακα πανω απο το κεφαλι σου να μην βαλεις ειναι καρκινογονος,
παμε παρακατω,ριθμηση του λεβητα,οταν ο λεβητας δουλευει η φλογα πρεπει να ειναι
οσο γινεται προς το λευκο[οσο πιο κοκινη η φλογα τοσο πιο κακη καυση κανει ]
το μπεκ πρεπει να ειναι αναλογο με την χωριτικοτιτα του χωρου καυσης και
να στελνει την φλογα οσο γινειται στο βαθος του χωρου καυσης[σωστη επιλογη μιρων και διαμετρου]
ολα αυτα μπορεις να τα δεις απο το ματακι.
οσο για την πιοτιτα του πετρελεου δωκιμασε και κανενα αλλον βενζινα.
μετα απο μελετες γερμανων επιστημωνων κατελιξαν οτι η μεγαλητερη απολεια
θερμοτιτας ενως σπιτιου γινεται απο την αστρεχα και οχι απο την ταρατσα που λειτουργει
σαν ψυκτρα ολοκλιρομενου [γιαυτο τα νεα κτιρια σχεδιαζωνται χωρις αετωματα]
το σπιτι σου ειναι φτιγμενο απο τουβλο [αρκετα μονοτικο]αλλα αν δεν ειναι δυπλο 
με φελιζολ αναμεσα δεν φταιει ουτε ο λεβητας ουτε ο βενζινας αλλα αυτος που το
εχτισε[μαλον εσυ]
η κατασταση σωζεται με μονοση εκ των εσω παντα με υλικα υγιηνα οπως
γυψοσανιδα-φελιζωλ-μισοτουβλο-πανελ,και εξωτερικα με μονοτικα χρωματα
τελευτεας τεχνολογιας .

----------


## MacGyver

tomhel
1. Ακριβώς τα ίδια ξεκίνησα να κάνω και εγώ πριν 15χρόνια, αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα.
Σαν μετρητή χρησιμοποίησα κάποια χαλασμένα ωρόμετρα (που επισκεύασα), από παλιό πίνακα ωρομετρητών, πεταμένα στον χώρο του κεντρικού καυστήρα μιας οικοδομής (ψάξε σε γνωστές οικοδομές,  οι τεχνικοί απαξιούν να τα πετάξουν στα σκουπίδια).
Έβαλα και στον κυκλοφορητή αλλά δεν βγαίνει συμπέρασμα γιατί αφενός μεν πρέπει να τελειώσει η δεξαμενή για να έχεις εικόνα κατανάλωσης και αφετέρου δέν ξέρεις την απόδοση, αφού δεν μετράς το αποτέλεσμα (θερμίδες).
Άρα θα γνωρίζεις την είσοδο, χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα για την έξοδο.
Με άλλα λόγια θα ξέρεις πχ ότι κατανάλωσες 500lt και ότι ο καυστήρας δούλεψε 300h, όσο περίπου λέει και το μπέκ, ποιο το συμπέρασμα?
Στην περίπτωσή σου θέλεις να πάρεις τα μέγιστα, όποια και αν είναι αυτά και ο μόνος τρόπος για να πλησιάσεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα είναι να κάνεις όσο ποίο καλή καύση, πράγμα που μόνο με σοβαρή μέτρηση θα γίνει.

 Off topic - Συμβουλευτικά.

2. Για τον καυστήρα το σίγουρο είναι να βρεις κάποιον που να έχει και κανένα όργανο (αλλά ΚΤΕΟ) που να μετρά πέρα από τη θερμοκρασία και τη σύνθεση των καυσαερίων. Το θερμόμετρο είναι έμμεσος τρόπος, θέλει πίνακες, μεράκι, παραδοχές, πίεση κλπ.
Οι περισσότεροι καυστηρατζίδες, δηλαδή οι 9 στους 10 από όσους έχω δει (για τον έναν άκουσα ότι υπάρχει, δεν τον είδα) ότι κάνουν το κάνουν με το μάτι.
Κάποιοι μπορεί να έχουν και παλιές συσκευές , τραβάνε καυσαέρια με τρόμπα και πάλι με το μάτι ανάλογα με το πόσο μαυρίζει το άσπρο χαρτί που παρεμβάλουν υπολογίζουν την αιθάλη, άρα και την ποιότητα καύσης.
Πιάσε το αυγό και κούρεφτο!

3. Για το καύσιμο, άλλαξε εταιρία και εννοείται και βενζινάδικο (ας το έχει και ο αδερφός σου).
Αν το νοθεύει, το νοθεύει για όλους, άρα και για σένα (εκτός αν έχει δύο βυτία, ένα για φίλους και ένα για άγνωστους).
Έτσι θα διασφαλίσεις και την περίπτωση να γίνεται η νοθεία από τον μεταφορέα εν αγνοία του βενζινοπώλη.

4. Πολύ πιθανό να άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες σου και να είναι όλα λογικά.
Αν πχ η σύζυγος εργάζονταν τις πρωινές ώρες πέρυσι και τώρα με το παιδί όχι...έχεις ένα 8ωρο επιπλέον θέρμανση.
Οι φόβοι σας μην κρυώσει το παιδί σας σας ωθούν να ανεβάζετε τη θερμοκρασία παραπάνω σε σχέση με το πόσο το βάζατε σαν εργένηδες (και αν είναι το πρώτο, ακόμα περισσότερο).
Όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία την συνηθίζεις και ζητάς και άλλο.

5. Επειδή και εγώ έχω παρόμοιες συνθήκες hardware θα σου πω τι έκανα για το καλοκαίρι.
Είχα μια ωραία ιδέα και με μικρό κόστος (45€) την υλοποίησα δοκιμαστικά το καλοκαίρι που πέρασε, στη ταράτσα, πάνω απο το σαλόνι.
Σε ύψος 1μ (στο στηθαίο & στα κάγκελα) έβαλα το πράσινο σκιαστικό δίχτυ των θερμοκηπίων (το πυκνό) με περίπου 1,5€/μ και κατέβασα τη θερμοκρασία στο ταβάνι γύρω στους 2 έως 2,5 βαθμούς σε σχέση με τα σημεία που δεν σκιάζονταν, μετρημένη με IR θερμόμετρο.
Τον χειμώνα το αφαιρώ μέσα σε 10 λεπτά, για να μην χαλάει από τον αέρα, χιόνι κλπ.

6. Επόμενο βήμα, ζελατίνη γύρω γύρω (τύπου τέντας)  και κέλυφος στους εξ. τοίχους και ίσως και στην ταράτσα.
Άν έκανες μόνος τα τούβλα, το κέλυφος είναι παιχνίδι (όπου δεν χρειάζεται σκαλωσιά).

----------


## antonis

> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι καιω υπερβολικά πολυ καυσιμο , και θελω να καταλάβω ποιος απο τους 2 με δουλεύει..
> Ο Καυστηρατζης , η ο Βενζινας...
> Ο καυστηρατζης απο την μερια του λεει οτι τα εχει ρυθμίσει ολα σωστα , και θα επρεπε να έκαιγε τουλαχιστον το μισο καύσιμο απο οσο καίω τωρα . 
> Το οτι καίω το διπλασιο μου λεει οτι φταιει το πετρέλαιο που δεν εχει ( λογο νοθειας ) την κατάλληλη θερμικη ικανότητα καύσης , οποτε ο καυστηρας για να παραγει την απαιτούμενη θερμοκρασία , καίει περισσότερη ωρα - οποτε περισσότερο καυσιμο.
> Επισεις η υπερβολικη βρωμιά ( μουτζουρα ) που μαζεψε ο καυστηρας σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα , λεει , οτι δείχνει την νοθεια στο καυσιμο ( καμμενα λαδια και νερο )
> 
> Ο δε βενζινας μου λεει οτι το καύσιμο του ειναι τελειο , και τα ριχνει στον καυστηρατζη που δεν εχει λεει , ρυθμίσει τον καυστήρα καλα..
> Η μουτΖουρα και η μεγαλη κατανάλωση ( κατα τον βενζινα ) οφείλετε στο οτι δεν εχει πετύχει ο καυστιρατζης την μιξη αερα-καυσιμου σωστα
> 
> ...



1 Ποσες θερμιδες ειναι ο καυστηρας σου
2, Τι μπεκ εχει πανω
3, Εχεις κανει ο ιδιος αναγνωριση, εχεις ανοιξει τον καυστηρα? τι παρατηρησες?
4. Το τεπόζιτο βρίσκεται μέσα ή σε εξωτερικο χωρο?

----------


## ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ

φιλε μηπως εχει γινει καποιο λαθος στο μπεκ ??? πρεπει να βρεις το φυλλαδιο του καυστηρα σου για πιο μπεκ ειναι συμβατο με τον καυστηρα σου ... γιατι αν βαλεις μπεκ που να (αφηνει) να περασει το πετρελαιο πολυ πιο ευκολα απο οτι οριζει ο κατασκευαστης τοτε η καταναλωση ειναι στο +

Μπέκ (Διασκορπιστήρας)

Αναλαμβάνει να διασκορπίσει το καύσιμο σε πολύ μικρά σταγονίδια δημιουργώντας νέφος σταγονιδίων. Στην είσοδο του φέρει κατάλληλο φίλτρο για την κατακράτηση ακαθαρσιών. Η οπή που φέρει στο εμπρόσθιο τμήμα έχει κατάλληλη διαμόρφωση ώστε κατά την έξοδο του καυσίμου να διαμορφώνεται κατάλληλος κώνος διασποράς. 

Η γωνία ανοίγματος του κώνου είναι τυποποιημένη (15ο , 30ο ,45ο ,60ο και 80ο ) ενώ η κατανομή διακρίνεται σε 

Συμπαγής, χαρακτηρισμός s
Ημισυμπαγής, χαρακτηρισμός Β
Κοίλη, χαρακτηρισμός Η

Όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία περιέχονται στους καταλόγους των κατασκευαστών ενώ πάνω σε κάθε διασκορπιστήρα αναγράφεται ο κατασκευαστής, η ικανότητα καύσης του εκφρασμένη σε Us gal/h ή kg/h και η γεωμετρία του κώνου που διαμορφώνεται κατά την καύση. Η καλή κατάσταση του μπέκ είναι καθοριστικής σημασίας για καλή καύση. Με τον καιρό αλλοιώνεται η γεωμετρία της οπής και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις φράζεται από ακαθαρσίες του πετρελαίου. 

Τακτικός έλεγχος και περιοδική αντικατάσταση είναι αναγκαία. Η ισχύς καύσης του καυστήρα μπορεί να μεταβληθεί μέσω επιλογής κατάλληλου μπέκ και ρύθμιση της πίεσης κατάθλιψης της αντλίας. 

Για περισοτερες πληροφοριες : http://www.agelopoulos.gr/agelopoulos/index.php

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα ...

----------


## lastid

tomhel, τα ίδια ακριβώς ερωτήματα ταλανίζουν  :Rolleyes:  και μένα. 
Σκεφτόμουν (πού καιρός όμως!) έναν αυτοματισμό με: 
1) Φωτοκύτταρο στο φωτάκι του εσωτερικού θερμοστάτη 
2) Εσωτερικό θερμόμετρο 
3) Εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο 
4)Περιοδική καταγραφή των 3 παραπάνω μεγεθών και αποστολή τους σε PC, μήπως και βγάλω καμιά άκρη.
Και σε μένα (ενοίκιο, 1ος-2ος όροφος, 15ετία, ατομικό πετρέλαιο, όχι καμία φοβερή μόνωση, πρώτη χρονιά φέτος, πρόσφατη συντήρηση καυστήρα) η κατανάλωση είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## -nikos-

οταν εχουμε σωματα στο σπιτι πρεπει ο λεβητας να ειναι σε τετιο ογγο που
να μπορει να ζεστανει ολα τα κιβικα εκατοστα νερου που κυκλοφορουν στην
εγγατασταση,οποτε αν ο καυστηρας σβυσει νορητερα δεν καιρδιζεις τιποτα γιατι
απλα θα αναψει περισωτερες φωρες,η επιλογη του λεβητα ειναι πιο κρισιμη γιατι
η μεγαλιτερη απολεια ερχεται μεσο της καμιναδας ΔΗΛΑΔΗ πολοι λεβητες δεν εκμεταλευοντε
ολη την παραγωμενη θερμοτιτα και μερος αυτης φευγει στον αερα [αν η καμιναδασας ειναι ζεστη εκει
παει το 1\3 του πετρελεου που καιτε]οι τελευτεας τεχνολογιας λεβητες αεριου ειναι η λυση για
σπιτια που εχουν ιδη εγκατασταση με σωματα,αλλα αν τωρα χτιζεται το σπιτι σας μονο μια
ειναι η τελια επιλογη ΕΠΙΔΑΠΕΔΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ,αν τωρα καιει καποιος 2-2,5τονους το χρωνο
με επιδαπεδια δεν θα καιει ουτε 1τονο γιατι στην επιδαπεδια θερμανση το νερο χρειαζεται μονο
35βαθμους για να σας ζεστανει ενω στην απλη εγκατασταση πρεπει να φτασει στους
90βαθμους οποτε καταλαβενετε.

----------


## ikaros1978

πολυ σωστος ο Νικος! και αν καποιος που χτιζει σπιτι...μαζι με την ενδοδαπεδια εγκατασταση βαλει και τα αναλογα πανελ ηλιοθερμιας τοτε αρκετες μερες τον χειμωνα δεν θα καιει καθολου πετρελαιο!

----------


## -nikos-

ενας γνωστος μου το εχει κανει με γεωθερμια και ηλεκτρικη υποβοηθηση και 
πληρωνει το χρονο γυρο στα 800ευρο για ρευμα,αν εγαταστισει και φοτοβολταικα
δεν θα πληρωνει τιποτα 
το σπιτι του ειναι μονοκατικια 400τετραγωνικων με υψος δωματιου 4μετρα 
ειναι να τρελενεσε αν αναλογιστης τα χρηματα που δινει καποιος για σπιτι
το πολυ 100τετραγωνικων

----------


## panayiotis1

> αλλα αν τωρα χτιζεται το σπιτι σας μονο μια
> ειναι η τελια επιλογη ΕΠΙΔΑΠΕΔΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ,αν τωρα καιει καποιος 2-2,5τονους το χρωνο
> με επιδαπεδια δεν θα καιει ουτε 1τονο γιατι στην επιδαπεδια θερμανση το νερο χρειαζεται μονο
> 35βαθμους για να σας ζεστανει ενω στην απλη εγκατασταση πρεπει να φτασει στους
> 90βαθμους οποτε καταλαβενετε.



...Niko φιλε μου.. δεν παιζει αυτο που λες.   (Δεν εχω χρονο να στο εξηγησω ,πρεπει να διαβασεις και λιγο θερμοδυναμικη. Οταν ξεκινησει να δουλευει ενα συμβατικο καλοριφερ στους 90c , κανει να ζεστανει το χωρο σου 2 ωρες. Οταν ξεκινησει η ενδοδαπεδια να δουλευει με 40c, κανει να ζεστανει το χωρο σου 5 μερες. Η ενεργεια , ουτε χανεται ουτε κερδιζεται με μαγικα κολπα. )

----------


## -nikos-

αν απλα ρωτησεις για τον τροπο λιτουργιας αυτης της εγκαταστασης θα
σου πουν οτι τον λεβητα τον αναβεις το φθινοπορο και το σβυνεις την
ανοιξη γιατι πρωτα ζεστενετε το δαπεδο που οπος σωστα λες κανει 5 μερες
αλλα μετα το καταει ολο το χειμονα στην ιδια θερμοκρασια ενω το νερο μεσα στα
σωματα παγωνει εντελως και ο λεβητας το ξαναζεστενει ξανα και ξανα

----------


## JIM_6146B

Βάλτε επιδαπέδια θέρμανση σε σπίτι με ταράτσα και χωρίς  μονώσεις τοίχου κ.λ.π. και έξω να κάνει  παγωνιά   θα ξαπλώνει όλοι οι οικογέννεια στο πάτωμα πάς και ζεσταθεί ......

Ολα τα συστήμτα είναι καλά αλλα πάντα υπο προυποθέσεις και προδιαγραφές .  Πάντως  σε όλα παράγονται θερμίδες  .... όλα έχουν να κάνουν με την μόνωση , τον εξοπλισμό , την κατασκέυή του σπιτιου , κ.λ.π.  υπάρχουν συστήματα  θέρμανσης ανάλογα με την τζέπη  αλλά νερό κανένα δεν καίει .

----------


## -nikos-

η εγατασταση που ανεφερα στο σπιτι των 400τετραγωνικων με την 
γεωθερμια περνει το νερο απο βαθος 70μετρων που ειναι παντα 16βαθμους και 
με τον ηλεκτρισμο το ανεβαζει στους 30 και με αυτο το νερο διατιρει την θερμοκρασια
του δαπεδου ολη την χειμερινη περιοδο και πιστεψε με οποτε παω στο σπιτι τους
μου ρχετε να μινω με το φανελακι
-
jim ενοιτε οτι το σπιτι που φτιαχτικε πριν απο
4χρωνια με μονοσεις δυπλα ντουβαρια καινουρια κουφωματα κ,α.
δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτα που εχουν χτιστει με τσιμεντολιθους απλους

----------


## panayiotis1

> αν απλα ρωτησεις για τον τροπο λιτουργιας αυτης της εγκαταστασης θα
> σου πουν οτι τον λεβητα τον αναβεις το φθινοπορο και το σβυνεις την
> ανοιξη γιατι πρωτα ζεστενετε το δαπεδο που οπος σωστα λες κανει 5 μερες
> αλλα μετα το καταει ολο το χειμονα στην ιδια θερμοκρασια ενω το νερο μεσα στα
> σωματα παγωνει εντελως και ο λεβητας το ξαναζεστενει ξανα και ξανα



 
Καταρχην, για να μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα. Το προβλημα του tomhel ειναι κατα 90% προβλημα θερμομονωσης. Βασικα δεν χρειαζεται να μετρησει πολυπλοκα πραγματα, αρκεί να μετρησει τον χρονο που το σπιτι του απο τους 22C πεφτει στους 21C χωρις να δουλευει ο καυστηρας και οταν η εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια ειναι περιπου 10-12C. Apo αυτη τη μετρηση θα καταλαβει πολλα.

Τωρα να παμε στην παραθεση του Νικου. Και η περιπτωση ενδοδαπεδιας και η περιπτωση θερμ. σωματων στηριζονται (με μικρους περιορισμους) στην θερμανση των δομικων στοιχειων του χωρου(τοιχοποιια). Η περιπτωσεις αυτες ειναι τελειως διαφορετικες με την περιπτωση θερμανσης με ζεστο αερα (fan coils ή κλιματιστικα). Στην περιπτωση "δομικης θερμανσης" οι θερμικες απωλειες ειναι παντα ιδιες, αρα χρειαζεσαι το ιδιο ποσο ενεργειας για να ζεσταθεις. (Και για να καταλαβεις οτι δεν εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα η περιπτωση των σωματων κανε το εξης πειραμα: Κλεισε τη θερμανση σου ενω εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι 22c π.χ. Ανοιξε πορτες και παραθυρα για 5 λεπτα μεχρι να κατεβει η θερμοκρασια στους 19-20C. Κλεισε τις πορτες παλι και δες το θερμομετρο σου να ξαναανεβαινει χωρις να ανοιξεις τη θερμανση.)
Στην περιπτωση που ζεσταινεις το σπιτι με αερα, δεν συμβαινει το ιδιο.

Και ξαναλεω: Κρατηστε τη θερμοτητα ΜΕΣΑ στο σπιτι. Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Αν το καταφερεις αυτο, μπορεις να ζεσταθεις καιγοντας 3 χαρτοπετσετες...

Φιλικα παντα και με την ελπιδα οτι δεν παρεξηγουμαι απο κανεναν.

----------


## -nikos-

φυσικα και δεν παρεξηγουμαστε ,συζητηση κανουμε,και μεσα απο την συζητηση
μονο θετικα πραγματα αποκομιζουμε.

----------

